# [Q] De-odexed ROM?



## quadjacks (Jun 19, 2011)

Now that we have fast boot files, is anyone working to improve on the issues presented by this ROM?


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Seems like.the.devs have bailed like the bionic


----------



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

Give it time, this stuff doesn't happen over night


----------

